# stick and 'hawk match



## Blindside (Mar 25, 2019)

I (blue shirt) was tired and not ranging out like I should have, basically I stayed in the pocket too long.  Fun fight got to use the hook of the 'hawk to tie temporarily tie up both of his arms when we got into close range.  Never got to use the 'hawk offensively as it was spending most of its time on defense, which it was surprisingly good at.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Mar 25, 2019)

nice, good movement decent strikes
few finishing techniques, love that repetitive hit you got to the head


----------



## Buka (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice job, Michael. (Even though I think you guys are crazy) I’ll bet there’s a whole lot of bumps and bruises that go along with learning that stuff.

You smoked your workout partner too.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 26, 2019)

Looks like fun.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Mar 26, 2019)

You should have had a tiger handy. 


Also what art is this?   Or is it based on.  

(i will be checking out your signature link)


----------



## Blindside (Mar 26, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> Looks like fun.



Absolutely!  Everyone comes out smiling (or grimacing, but close enough) after one of these matches.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 26, 2019)

Rat said:


> You should have had a tiger handy.
> 
> 
> Also what art is this?   Or is it based on.
> ...



So my main weapon art is Kali and that is where most of this is coming from.  The guy I am fighting is a total mishmash of stuff, most recently a HEMA group, but my understanding is he has a good background in Japanese based weapon arts.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 26, 2019)

Blindside said:


> Absolutely!  Everyone comes out smiling (or grimacing, but close enough) after one of these matches.


I’ve held some interest in the tomahawk, but have never had any training with it.

I did get some training with the double butterfly swords within the context of our Kung fu.  I asked Sifu if he knew any double axes, as that is sometimes found within the Chinese systems.  He said no, but encouraged me to convert the butterfly swords material into double axes.  I found that with some modification, it worked well.

Unfortunately life circumstances has largely disrupted my training for the last few years and Ive forgotten some things, including my butterfly sword form.  But I remember a lot of the fundamentals and can still practice that with either the knives or the tomahawks.

I believe it was you who directed me to the source for good butterfly swords from a dealer who I no longer remember. as well as my tomahawks, which I bought from H&B Forge.  Good advice, I’ve been happy with them.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 26, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> I’ve held some interest in the tomahawk, but have never had any training with it.
> 
> I did get some training with the double butterfly swords within the context of our Kung fu.  I asked Sifu if he knew any double axes, as that is sometimes found within the Chinese systems.  He said no, but encouraged me to convert the butterfly swords material into double axes.  I found that with some modification, it worked well.
> 
> ...



It was probably Kris Cutlery but in the years since they have gotten away from their Philippines based weapon manufacturer and kind of lost much of their customer base.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 26, 2019)

Blindside said:


> It was probably Kris Cutlery but in the years since they have gotten away from their Philippines based weapon manufacturer and kind of lost much of their customer base.


Yes, that sounds familiar.  If their quality is lagging and their business is suffering for it, that is unfortunate.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 26, 2019)

Ive been poking around on H&B Forge website lately, they’ve got a few more things I find interesting.  Too bad I’m on a tight budget at the moment.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 27, 2019)

Blindside said:


> I (blue shirt) was tired and not ranging out like I should have, basically I stayed in the pocket too long.  Fun fight got to use the hook of the 'hawk to tie temporarily tie up both of his arms when we got into close range.  Never got to use the 'hawk offensively as it was spending most of its time on defense, which it was surprisingly good at.


You two both have real skills. I found the frequency that you were able to read him and pull off clean blocks and parries very impressive.

That's a hell of a lot harder than it looks.. especially when managing/reading 4 weapons.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 28, 2019)

Martial D said:


> You two both have real skills. I found the frequency that you were able to read him and pull off clean blocks and parries very impressive.
> 
> That's a hell of a lot harder than it looks.. especially when managing/reading 4 weapons.



Thank you, weapon arts are so niche that it is hard to find guys who are willing to play so it is fun to find a new guy who is at your level to push you.


----------

